# Disappointed in David's Vacation Club Rentals



## Princess Figment

After listening to this week's podcast discussion I was super-excited to go online and check out the new sponsor- David's Vacation Club Rentals.  My husband and I are planning a trip to the World on 2/20-2/24 and this seemed like a great way to try out a DVC and support a DIS sponsor.  I checked the site out, as did my husband, and he had a few questions so he clicked on the live chat icon.  This is the conversation that followed:

Give me a few minutes to connect and respond to your question.

Currently 1 users waiting for Live Help. [Refresh]
Would you like to continue waiting or leave an Offline Email ?

David: Thanks for initiating a chat with me. How can I assist you?
Jonathon: My wife was looking into DVC points for an upcoming vacation - just wondering how you make money as a reseller?
Jonathon: Sorry for asking - I'm an MBA
Jonathon: Smilie
David: I don't think that is a question I am going to answer through a help chat
Jonathon: Would you talk over the phone? I'd think a "how does this work?" type of question is pretty standard. I asked my wife why we would buy through you rather than elsewhere - she said to ask you.
David: I appreciate your curiosity about my business but I will keep that information to myself. If you are interested in how my rental process works, I invite you to review my easy rental process.
Easy Rental Process
http://www.dvcrequest.com/rental_process.htm
Jonathon: OK - we'll post this conversation on the dis message board. Best of luck.
David: Thank you.

We've decided not to do business with David's Vacation Club Rentals.  I wanted other DISers to know about our experience- then you can decide.


----------



## rlduvall

I really don't see what was so bad about his response?    It's really not a secret how he makes his money.  He charges you a certain amount per point for your reservation [which is a DVC owner's points] and pays that DVC owner a couple of dollars less per point.  That's it - simple and clean.  

And I am honestly not a shill for his services, but it is definitely an upfront business.


----------



## Princess Figment

Thank you for answering my question so kindly   That's really all I was looking for.  I think my husband may have been asking about surcharges or commission (which would be reasonable in a situation like this).  We were just struck by the abruptness of the response.


----------



## mazdabug

To be honest it is none of your business how he makes money. Would be like going to a store and asking where do you buy your TVs at wholesale so I can get one at your price. He in it to make money. I have run a retail store for years. It`s none of the customers business how I make money


----------



## Mrs D

Perhaps the question caught him off guard. Maybe he was expecting how do I go about renting, what are the risks instead of how he makes income? 

I understand where you were coming from with your question. I think he may get a hard time from some people because of wording in Disney's DVC contract about profiting from your DVC ownership (I don't have exact terminology, but I know on DVC boards David's business is frequently discussed).

Here's my bottom line on it. I had some friend who were going to book a DVC 2bdrm directly through Disney when I mentioned David's DVC rental as well as doing a private rental of points. They were not up for the research and risk of a private points rental, but they felt comfortable with the guarantee offered by renting through David and got a better price than booking directly through Disney at rack rate. They were very satisfied and I would recommend his service to anyone who wants a sure thing in a points rental. 

That being said I have and would continue to do private points rentals, but I am willing to do the work to minimize the risk involved.

Sorry it was not what you were expecting.


----------



## doconeill

Count me as thinking the response was fine.

It is sort of like signing in to a Dell Support Chat, getting a technician, and asking how the determine their suppliers for hard drives. The person on the other end is expecting you to ask about why you can't eject the DVD, not their business practices.

I think the business model is nothing unusual - he's going to get a percentage of the rental cost. He's a rental broker. Not sure why it is a question. And he isn't going to give up his proprietary business information to anyone in a chat.

Now, if we were talking about that guy that was offering Fastpasses for any park on any day..._then _we've got questions to ask...


----------



## op2k

I saw nothing wrong with his response, rather I thought the questions posed had nothing to do with needing "help". 

On the flip side, I can tell you that the service David's offers is perfect for my situation, which is "not a DVC member but wanting to try it out once before I invest". Since my wife is apprehensive about me renting points off of members on the board, she feels more secure knowing that it is an actual business. That security is worth it to me to pay more per point, and if I thought his prices were too high, I just wouldn't use his service.

And speaking of pricing, I checked the price of staying at AKL via David's vs. purchasing the room straight up with my Florida Resident Discount and David's price was almost $250 less. Guess I know who I'll be using.


----------



## DaParkers

Princess Figment said:


> After listening to this week's podcast discussion I was super-excited to go online and check out the new sponsor- David's Vacation Club Rentals.  My husband and I are planning a trip to the World on 2/20-2/24 and this seemed like a great way to try out a DVC and support a DIS sponsor.  I checked the site out, as did my husband, and he had a few questions so he clicked on the live chat icon.  This is the conversation that followed:
> 
> Give me a few minutes to connect and respond to your question.
> 
> Currently 1 users waiting for Live Help. [Refresh]
> Would you like to continue waiting or leave an Offline Email ?
> 
> David: Thanks for initiating a chat with me. How can I assist you?
> Jonathon: My wife was looking into DVC points for an upcoming vacation - just wondering how you make money as a reseller?
> Jonathon: Sorry for asking - I'm an MBA
> Jonathon: Smilie
> David: I don't think that is a question I am going to answer through a help chat
> Jonathon: Would you talk over the phone? I'd think a "how does this work?" type of question is pretty standard. I asked my wife why we would buy through you rather than elsewhere - she said to ask you.
> David: I appreciate your curiosity about my business but I will keep that information to myself. If you are interested in how my rental process works, I invite you to review my easy rental process.
> Easy Rental Process
> http://www.dvcrequest.com/rental_process.htm
> Jonathon: OK - we'll post this conversation on the dis message board. Best of luck.
> David: Thank you.
> 
> We've decided not to do business with David's Vacation Club Rentals.  I wanted other DISers to know about our experience- then you can decide.


----------



## drakethib

Princess Figment said:


> After listening to this week's podcast discussion I was super-excited to go online and check out the new sponsor- David's Vacation Club Rentals.  My husband and I are planning a trip to the World on 2/20-2/24 and this seemed like a great way to try out a DVC and support a DIS sponsor.  I checked the site out, as did my husband, and he had a few questions so he clicked on the live chat icon.  This is the conversation that followed:
> 
> Give me a few minutes to connect and respond to your question.
> 
> Currently 1 users waiting for Live Help. [Refresh]
> Would you like to continue waiting or leave an Offline Email ?
> 
> David: Thanks for initiating a chat with me. How can I assist you?
> Jonathon: My wife was looking into DVC points for an upcoming vacation - just wondering how you make money as a reseller?
> Jonathon: Sorry for asking - I'm an MBA
> Jonathon: Smilie
> David: I don't think that is a question I am going to answer through a help chat
> Jonathon: Would you talk over the phone? I'd think a "how does this work?" type of question is pretty standard. I asked my wife why we would buy through you rather than elsewhere - she said to ask you.
> David: I appreciate your curiosity about my business but I will keep that information to myself. If you are interested in how my rental process works, I invite you to review my easy rental process.
> Easy Rental Process
> http://www.dvcrequest.com/rental_process.htm
> Jonathon: OK - we'll post this conversation on the dis message board. Best of luck.
> David: Thank you.
> 
> We've decided not to do business with David's Vacation Club Rentals.  I wanted other DISers to know about our experience- then you can decide.




David was much more polite to you then I would have been had I been in his shoes.

I have contacted him several times in the past and he has always been more then professional. I think you were way out of line.


----------



## aaronmckie

mazdabug said:


> To be honest it is none of your business how he makes money. Would be like going to a store and asking where do you buy your TVs at wholesale so I can get one at your price. He in it to make money. I have run a retail store for years. It`s none of the customers business how I make money


----------



## Miss SD

Take a look at the huge thread about renting points on the DVC boards titled something like "I trusted and now I'm sorry" and you'll understand why someone would rather go through a DIS-approved company rather than a private party. 

And if an MBA can't figure out how the dude makes money on such an operation, I'd call the school for a refund.


----------



## yekcoh_99

Miss SD said:


> Take a look at the huge thread about renting points on the DVC boards titled something like "I trusted and now I'm sorry" and you'll understand why someone would rather go through a DIS-approved company rather than a private party.
> 
> And if an MBA can't figure out how the dude makes money on such an operation, I'd call the school for a refund.



That's funny!!!


----------



## ms*mountaineer

Miss SD said:


> And if an MBA can't figure out how the dude makes money on such an operation, I'd call the school for a refund.








I also agree that the answer was reasonable and the question was out of place.


----------



## Metsoskil

I also have no problem w/ his response.

As someone who has rented points from him in the past, I can vouch that the rental process with him is very upfront and that he is very professional.  While the $13 per point is a bit more than you can find on the rent/trade boards here, the legitimacy of his business made it worthwhile for us, and allowed us to avoid a majority of the risk that one would take by renting elsewhere.


----------



## GAN

This is one of those conversations that if the same exact things were said over the phone -perhaps no one would have been offended.  While the OP may not have intended to be insulting, based on the way the question is phrased it could easily be misunderstood.


----------



## corky441

mazdabug said:


> To be honest it is none of your business how he makes money. Would be like going to a store and asking where do you buy your TVs at wholesale so I can get one at your price. He in it to make money. I have run a retail store for years. It`s none of the customers business how I make money



Business 101:  Buy a product for less than you sell it for = make money

Class dismissed . . .


----------



## SueM in MN

GAN said:


> This is one of those conversations that if the same exact things were said over the phone -perhaps no one would have been offended.  While the OP may not have intended to be insulting, based on the way the question is phrased it could easily be misunderstood.



I'm not sure it would be perceived any other way in person or on the phone than in writing. 

That's the response I would expect from any business for that question, especially as a first question. 
I can imagine getting the same kind of response if the question was asked at the checkout at Target, a local grocery store, a doctor's office - basically Amy business I can think of.
My only exposure to this company was noticing an ad at the bottom of my computer screen yesterday. My thoughts when I saw it were that I wondered if he had bought one of tne huge DVC contracts that have been on sale at times, or whether he was acting aa a broker for other DVC owners. Either way, I was curious, but would feel it was none of my business to ask. How he makes money is pretty simple - he charges more per point than he pays for it, whether he personally owns the points or rents them from others.   

If I had been on David's side of the conversation and heard or saw that question, I would not have thought "serious renter wanting more information."

My thoughts would have been DVC OWNER trying to set up a business of his own or DVC OWNER who rents points on a small scale and is trying to get more information on how much he can charge. 

So, I agree with the posters who thought the response to the question was appropriate ( and much less rude than it could have been).


----------



## BriarRosie

As someone in the accounting department of a manufacturing company, I thought that conversation sounded like one of our customers asking us point blank how much we're paying for our raw material cost just to see how much we're marking it up.   

I find it inappropriate at best, rude at the worst.  I don't think it's too difficult to see that you can rent points on the DIS averaging around $10-12 per point, and David's service is just a percentage markup for providing a service.

I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## Dodie

I don't usually wade into these things, but I simply don't understand why that would be a question anyone would expect to be answered from any business and can't imagine why you are surprised when he was abrubt about it.   Would you walk into a store and ask the manager how they make money doing what they're doing before you bought something from them? 
Seriously?



corky441 said:


> Business 101:  Buy a product for less than you sell it for = make money
> 
> Class dismissed . . .


----------



## klam_chowder

Miss SD said:


> Take a look at the huge thread about renting points on the DVC boards titled something like "I trusted and now I'm sorry" and you'll understand why someone would rather go through a DIS-approved company rather than a private party.
> 
> And if an MBA can't figure out how the dude makes money on such an operation, I'd call the school for a refund.



  

Also didn't find anything wrong with his response. 

cheers,


----------



## exwdwcm

Miss SD said:


> Take a look at the huge thread about renting points on the DVC boards titled something like "I trusted and now I'm sorry" and you'll understand why someone would rather go through a DIS-approved company rather than a private party.
> 
> And if an MBA can't figure out how the dude makes money on such an operation, I'd call the school for a refund.


LOL

I agree, the question probably came across very insulting, offensive or 'sneaky' sounding on chat.   He doesn't want to share his business model with the world, he wants to make money and run his business, not give someone an outline/details to his process.   I am sure he was a bit surprised by the type of question he got, and I would be too. It just seems inappropriate on some level, especially through a HELP chat.   i see nothing wrong with the business owners response too- he was very polite and I probably would not have been as polite.


----------



## Derby4me

Personally I didn't find the question or the response insulting.  After all, wasn't it Bob who always told us to just ask?  (They can't hit ya!)  I find it reasonable to do a little research on a company prior to doing business...even if it is endorsed by the Dis.  When I purchase my DVC points through the Timeshare Store, I received their name from the Dis but that didn't prevent me from digging in a little deeper...I'm sure Pete and John wouldn't find issue with this and would do the same.  

One a side note, I don't think it's very nice to get overly personal and start ripping on the OP's MBA.  Let me tell you, my husband is working on his PhD and when he says something I find silly, I don't just start ripping into him and insulting his intelligence.  It is possible to disagree with someone without ripping them down.


----------



## Mrs D

Derby4me said:


> One a side note, I don't think it's very nice to get overly personal and start ripping on the OP's MBA.  ... It is possible to disagree with someone without ripping them down.



Well said.


----------



## jeanigor

I found the question a bit odd and off putting. I wouldn't call up DVC member services, go visit Derek at Doorway 2 Dreams, call The Timeshare Store, or e-mail Dreams Unlimited Travel and ask how they made money. Its in poor taste, invasive and impolite.

With minimal investigating, it is easy to find that here on the DIS, DVC points can be rented for around $10 per point. The service that is offered charges slightly more than that rate. It should be relatively easy to surmise how he makes a profit. Perhaps a question such as, "Are there any other fees/surcharges besides the per point rental cost?" might have been better.

I don't advocate spending a large amount of money without some amount of research, but this was handled poorly by the OP's DH.


----------



## dalt01

he buys points at 9 to 11 dollars and sells them at 13. i doubt that he inventorys points...............i wouldnt................a little risky...........my guess is he goes and gets them after he has a client.......the same way you would if you used the rent/trade board. he could have told you that, it is not a secret...........his knee jerk reaction was just.............whats it to you.............


----------



## Ericandjenng

Miss SD said:


> Take a look at the huge thread about renting points on the DVC boards titled something like "I trusted and now I'm sorry" and you'll understand why someone would rather go through a DIS-approved company rather than a private party.
> 
> And if an MBA can't figure out how the dude makes money on such an operation, I'd call the school for a refund.



This is slightly off the OP's subject but unless you choose to spend hours reading the entire "I trusted" thread--I did! this post is very misleading about private rentals (and yes I haved rented my points).  The situation involved was a relatively isolated incident and the bottom line is do your research!  Most of the people who are renting their points are completely honest.  Also the moderators cannot recommend or advise anyone on specific people but if you have a problem or suspect a bad situation contact them.


----------



## lugnut33

I just think the OP's husband asked the wrong question in the wrong way.  My guess is he just wanted assurance that he wasn't going to get ripped off.  It's a very common tactic in today's manufacturing world for customers to inquire about how much money their vendor is putting into a product, that way they can negotiate down the price if the vendor is making too much money (doesn't make it right though).


----------



## nedac

my .02... and thats all its worth...

when someone goes out of their way to point out that they have an MBA, they are immediately trying to point out how much smarter they are than you.

This is why I could never do customer service... no way I would have perceived this as anything except obnoxious and made every effort to put the guy in his place, even if he meant nothing by it.

I looked over the website myself and it seems like a pretty good operation he has going, besides Pete and the gang would never allow a crooked advertiser on the site. If they approve, I trust it.


----------



## dalt01

also, you actually have no way of knowing if you were indeed talking to the proprietor, he may have "people"........................and just throwing something out there...........are or arent there programs that can answer common questions........in other words is it at all possible that they were talking to a computer??????????????????


----------



## dpuck1998

Sorry to pile on, but I totally agree with his response.


----------



## WebmasterCorey

I also want to remind everyone that we do extensive research before we bring any company on as an advertiser. I’m not saying you shouldn’t do your own research, but we stand behind our advertisers and hold them accountable when they do not meet our expectations. 

We had initial contact with DVCrequest.com in December, and after a month of research and communication, I decided to bring them on.

If you find value in the service he offers, great. If you would rather rent points on your own, great. This is another tool you have. None of our advertisers should ever be threatened because they refuse to disclose their income.


----------



## MODisFan

I can understand wanting to ask the question. There may have been a better/more tactful way to ask. 

The problem with communicating through computers it that you miss out on the inflection/tone of a person's voice.  How many times have we seen harmless statements posted on the boards get taken wrongly by someone else, all because they read it with a different "tone" in their mind?


----------



## Madi100

You just worded your question wrong.  If your main concern was if there were going to be any fees included in your dealings with him, then you should have asked him that.  But, income is a personal matter.  I don't have a clue how much any of my BEST friends' husbands make.  i know it's more than mine because they get to do a whole lot more shopping than me.  But, income is a sensitive subject.  You crossed the line in how you worded your question.


----------



## Captain Hook Jr

I think the response was completely appropriate. But the Question was certainly not. And threatening the business owner with putting it on the boards and actually DOING it was a pretty childish thing to do. If the customer wanted to find out how it works then they should have asked "How does this work" and NOT "How do you make your money". Its a personal question.


----------



## Eveningsong

Princess Figment said:


> After listening to this week's podcast discussion I was super-excited to go online and check out the new sponsor- David's Vacation Club Rentals.  My husband and I are planning a trip to the World on 2/20-2/24 and this seemed like a great way to try out a DVC and support a DIS sponsor.  I checked the site out, as did my husband, and he had a few questions so he clicked on the live chat icon.  This is the conversation that followed:
> 
> Give me a few minutes to connect and respond to your question.
> 
> Currently 1 users waiting for Live Help. [Refresh]
> Would you like to continue waiting or leave an Offline Email ?
> 
> David: Thanks for initiating a chat with me. How can I assist you?
> Jonathon: My wife was looking into DVC points for an upcoming vacation - just wondering how you make money as a reseller?
> Jonathon: Sorry for asking - I'm an MBA
> Jonathon: Smilie
> David: I don't think that is a question I am going to answer through a help chat
> Jonathon: Would you talk over the phone? I'd think a "how does this work?" type of question is pretty standard. I asked my wife why we would buy through you rather than elsewhere - she said to ask you.
> David: I appreciate your curiosity about my business but I will keep that information to myself. If you are interested in how my rental process works, I invite you to review my easy rental process.
> Easy Rental Process
> http://www.dvcrequest.com/rental_process.htm
> Jonathon: OK - we'll post this conversation on the dis message board. Best of luck.
> David: Thank you.
> 
> We've decided not to do business with David's Vacation Club Rentals.  I wanted other DISers to know about our experience- then you can decide.



I have used David's service, and he was very professional.  The whole process from start to finish was very well handled and organized.  I paid with paypal.  

David went out of his way to ensure my family had a wonderful vacation at AKV.  

I would rent points from David in a heartbeat.


----------



## tekoa

OP  thanks for the post about David's.  I just checked out his website and it looks fantastic.  I am going to use his service for my next trip.  Again OP, thank you.


----------



## Spaceace5150

There was nothing wrong with the question.  And the OP did not ask him how much money he made.  I think the question was fine.  Would you ask a realtor how much commission they were making?


----------



## dpuck1998

Spaceace5150 said:


> There was nothing wrong with the question.  And the OP did not ask him how much money he made.  I think the question was fine.  Would you ask a realtor how much commission they were making?



Only if they are selling your house for you.  If you are buying a house it isn't any of your business how much the seller is paying their realtor.

Jonathon: My wife was looking into DVC points for an upcoming vacation - just wondering how you make money as a reseller?

Sounds like "tell me how to do you business so I can copy it"  Sorry, but I just don't see the connection to a realtor commission.


----------



## JSwersey

Thanks to those of you who provided thoughtful constructive responses.  This is Jonathon, and I am Princess Figment's husband, the same Jonathon in the chat.  I joined the boards specifically so I could respond to this thread.

This was a chat that went downhill very quickly - as many of you surmised, I was trying to get detailed and proprietary information on David's business.   In conjunction with my business partner Zerg, our intention was to setup an offshore operation in Bangalore and crush him with our lower operating costs.  When my plan was foiled, I of course thought the intelligent thing to do was to post it here.  I only hope Zerg can forgive me - he has quite a temper.

So what's really going on here?

My wife is an angel.  My birthday is coming up, and to celebrate, she wanted to take me to Disney, so at long last we could ride what turns out to be one of our favorite rides together - the People Mover (aka Tomorrowland  Transit Authority) - no snide remarks - thanks for offering.  For whatever reason, we both liked the ride as children.  

After listening to a Dis podcast - my wife wanted to look into buying DVC points so we could stay at the Animal Kingdom Club level - where we wouldn't stay under normal circumstances.  When I came home from work at 9:00 - tired, but glad to be home, she told me about it and it sounded too good to be true.

Before I spend $1000+ with a business, I like to understand who I am dealing with.  So I got on line and asked the question in a bad way.  What I wanted to know about was how the program worked?   Are there any additional fees beyond the presumed spread in the cost of the points?  Is this transaction even legal within the terms of the Disney contract - might we show up and have no place to stay? What happens if we show up and cant get into our room?  What are our realistic risks here?  Out of the last 100 trips hes brokered, how many people have been stuck (again what is the likelihood we will get stuck?)  Probably several others as well.

I tried to back peddle and offer to talk to clarify what I was asking.  I mentioned by degree not as a threat, but to offer clarity on my perspective.  But it was too late.  If I had asked he question correctly, maybe this doesn't happen.  But David never tried to clarify either; he could have helped but he made a mistake too and yes, we were disappointed in the way it was handled. 

I never threatened David - nor would I ever do that (Corey - I at least give you credit for not deleting this post).  I shared the transcript - and figured people could read and judge for themselves.

If anyone is inclined to help, we are visiting WDW Feb 20 - 24 (4 nights) and would consider buying points from a reputable source if this is actually legitimate.  Whether or not it is reasonable on our end, going with David is not an option given the history.


----------



## JSwersey

Sorry for the dupe.


----------



## Derby4me

dpuck1998 said:


> Only if they are selling your house for you.  If you are buying a house it isn't any of your business how much the seller is paying their realtor.
> 
> Jonathon: My wife was looking into DVC points for an upcoming vacation - just wondering how you make money as a reseller?
> 
> Sounds like "tell me how to do you business so I can copy it"  Sorry, but I just don't see the connection to a realtor commission.



I disagree, I see the connection and feel it's a very good point.  It's not like the OP was asking for a copy of his business plan.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

JSwersey said:


> If anyone is inclined to help, we are visiting WDW Feb 20 - 24 (4 nights) and would consider buying points from a reputable source if this is actually legitimate.  Whether or not it is reasonable on our end, going with David is not an option given the history.



Slightly O/T here...but having access to Club Level is what inspired many DVC members to buy AKV as their home resort in order to book 11 mos out, with travel dates so close I would be very surprised if anything was available in that category.


----------



## Metsoskil

JSwersey said:


> After listening to a Dis podcast - my wife wanted to look into buying DVC points so we could stay at the Animal Kingdom Club level - where we wouldn't stay under normal circumstances.  When I came home from work at 9:00 - tired, but glad to be home, she told me about it and it sounded too good to be true.
> 
> ...
> 
> If anyone is inclined to help, we are visiting WDW Feb 20 - 24 (4 nights) and would consider buying points from a reputable source if this is actually legitimate.  Whether or not it is reasonable on our end, going with David is not an option given the history.



As was already mentioned, you have no shot at getting AKV club level at this late date, but you can probably get a very good deal at SSR if you wanted to rent points.  If you can find someone with points that expire at the end of the month, they may be willing to rent them on the cheap instead of losing them.  Check the Rent/Trade board.  It's not as simple or cut and dry as using David, but there are good deals to be found (albeit w/ greater risk).  You would not have to find someone w/ SSR points - any points will do since you are well within the 7 month booking window.

If you really want AKL Club Level, you'll likely have to book through CRO and pay their rates.  To have a shot at that w/ a DVC rental, you likely have to find someone w/ AKV points to rent from, and you likely have to do it more than 7 months from your check out date.  

Good Luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## rn4val

Rented from Dave about a year ago and had a wondfrful experiene. Plan to use him again on our next trip


----------



## Bornteach

JSwersey said:


> This was a chat that went downhill very quickly - as many of you surmised, I was trying to get detailed and proprietary information on David's business.   In conjunction with my business partner Zerg, our intention was to setup an offshore operation in Bangalore and crush him with our lower operating costs.  When my plan was foiled, I of course thought the intelligent thing to do was to post it here.  I only hope Zerg can forgive me - he has quite a temper.



Ok, now THAT was funny!

I would agree with what others have said about AKL, you may be able to get an AKL room but not club level.

As one who has rented her points on the rent/trade board several times, I can tell you it was easy but does come with a small risk.

Good luck.  If you decide to buy DVC, it is worth every penny!


----------



## Eveningsong

When we rented points from David we were able to book AKL 1 bedroom club level.  We had nothing but a positive experience from start to finish.  

We did not end up sleeping in the car at the Walmart parking lot, our reservation went off without a hitch.


----------



## pixie921

We just contacted him hoping to get a night later this year to add on to the start of our stay at a different DVC than the one we own.*  He told us that he doesn't advertise it, but he doesn't book less than 45 points at a time except in rare circumstances.*  So make sure you want more a reservation to use more than 45 points.  It would've been nice to know this in advance -- we wouldn't have wasted our time.


----------



## doconeill

It does make sense to have a bottom limit on such a transaction, as his overheads are the same regardless if its a 1-point or 500-point transaction. Dealing with small amounts like for a single night aren't cost effective. 

It would make sense for that information to be up front though.


----------



## insureman

doconeill said:


> It does make sense to have a bottom limit on such a transaction, as his overheads are the same regardless if its a 1-point or 500-point transaction. Dealing with small amounts like for a single night aren't cost effective.
> 
> It would make sense for that information to be up front though.



Being in the insurance business we get those questions all the time and are required by regs to say how we are paid. That being said I can see how someone would feel uncomfortable about disclosing this. It would be like someone asking a salaried worker how much he gets paid for the job they do.


----------



## two-foxes

I can't bust the OPs chops for asking a question.  He asked it, didn't get the answer he wanted and handled it the way he thought was best by choosing not to do business with the company.  We all have those things that make us want to walk out the door.  It's the power of the consumer.

But, trying to bad mouth and diminish his business by posting this trivial issue on the boards...not very cool.


----------



## Eveningsong

two-foxes said:


> I can't bust the OPs chops for asking a question.  He asked it, didn't get the answer he wanted and handled it the way he thought was best by choosing not to do business with the company.  We all have those things that make us want to walk out the door.  It's the power of the consumer.
> 
> But, trying to bad mouth and diminish his business by posting this trivial issue on the boards...not very cool.



I agree 100% and very well put.


----------



## dalt01

two-foxes said:


> I can't bust the OPs chops for asking a question.  He asked it, didn't get the answer he wanted and handled it the way he thought was best by choosing not to do business with the company.  We all have those things that make us want to walk out the door.  It's the power of the consumer.
> 
> But, trying to bad mouth and diminish his business by posting this trivial issue on the boards...not very cool.





Eveningsong said:


> I agree 100% and very well put.


 i do respect the OP "once removed" for coming on and trying to explain himself, a lot of us would just get all defensive and make things worse.


----------



## pixie921

pixie921 said:


> We just contacted him hoping to get a night later this year to add on to the start of our stay at a different DVC than the one we own.*  He told us that he doesn't advertise it, but he doesn't book less than 45 points at a time except in rare circumstances.*  So make sure you want more a reservation to use more than 45 points.  It would've been nice to know this in advance -- we wouldn't have wasted our time.



I wanted to come back & post that he now has this information on his reservation info page.  Props to him for making that change.


----------



## jeanigor

pixie921 said:


> We just contacted him hoping to get a night later this year to add on to the start of our stay at a different DVC than the one we own.*  He told us that he doesn't advertise it, but he doesn't book less than 45 points at a time except in rare circumstances.*  So make sure you want more a reservation to use more than 45 points.  It would've been nice to know this in advance -- we wouldn't have wasted our time.





pixie921 said:


> I wanted to come back & post that he now has this information on his reservation info page.  Props to him for making that change.



I was going to say that the day after I read this post (a couple days after discovering the website in question), I thoroughly reviewed it. It does say since at least Friday that there is a minimum requirement, in red font, listed on the site.


----------



## dalt01

i am currently exchanging e-mails with this business, looks like i am going to forsake POR for OKW. there have been no problems at all................ very knowledgable, answers promptly. i think the business fills a need here......... i am looking forward to completing the transaction................the reason i am posting is i want to say that his style is very to the point and not "chatty". quite business like. which is great for me but people who like to engage others in long conversations would find it a bit wanting.........this may have contributed to the OP's perceived problem.


----------



## briand1023

Davids is a good outlet for those looking to rent points without havgin the hassle of doing it themselves, or not gfeeling comfortable about renting off a person they do not know.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

After reading this thread, I think I'm now MORE inclined to use David's rentals.


----------



## Cherinva

I've looked into it also...think I might use this service next year.


----------



## sdmom

Eveningsong said:


> I have used David's service, and he was very professional.  The whole process from start to finish was very well handled and organized.  I paid with paypal.
> 
> David went out of his way to ensure my family had a wonderful vacation at AKV.
> 
> I would rent points from David in a heartbeat.



I would only add that Melissa is very kind and helpful!


----------



## miskamouskamickey

I have to admit that I didn't know much about David's Vacation Club Rentals until recently when I started following them on Facebook. But I actually tried them out this month with a weekend rental and the process went as smooth as it possibly could.  I have no regrets - communication was excellent and payment was secure.  I checked in at SSR and no questions asked!


----------



## simonkodousek

If you knew the question was poorly worded or asked in a way that could come across as distasteful, why make it sound like you were disappointed in his service and start this thread to begin with?  Just seems odd to me...


----------



## dpic

WebmasterCorey said:


> I also want to remind everyone that we do extensive research before we bring any company on as an advertiser. Im not saying you shouldnt do your own research, but we stand behind our advertisers and hold them accountable when they do not meet our expectations.
> 
> We had initial contact with DVCrequest.com in December, and after a month of research and communication, I decided to bring them on.
> 
> If you find value in the service he offers, great. If you would rather rent points on your own, great. This is another tool you have. None of our advertisers should ever be threatened because they refuse to disclose their income.



With this quoted again, please lock the thread.  Threads like this that go on and on just to pummel someone are depressing to read.


----------



## Allison

Just pointing out this thread is over a year old and was recently bumped back up.


----------



## disneygirl 17

Allison said:


> Just pointing out this thread is over a year old and was recently bumped back up.




I noticed that - this is huge pet peeve of mine and it happens on all the message boards I visit.


----------

